# Visit my page!!



## WildFire (Jul 28, 2011)

Hiya! Visit my page please (finnaly got it up) and tell me what you think!
Wild


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 28, 2011)

WildFire said:
			
		

> Hiya! Visit my page please (finnaly got it up) and tell me what you think!
> Wild


LOVE IT!  Love the pictures and the captions underneath explaining who everyone is.  I think Danni's big ears are so cute.  He will have to grow into them!  LOL!  

Love the shades Jezabel!  



I think it's just PERFECT!


----------



## WildFire (Jul 28, 2011)

Aw thanks!


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (Jul 28, 2011)

Great page. I have not taken the time to do one myself but seeing yours gives me inspiration. Love your puppy.


----------



## elevan (Jul 28, 2011)

Love Jezebel in her shades!


----------



## WildFire (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks you all! I'll tell Jez lol


----------

